# De-lurking with photos



## GainTo260 (Apr 9, 2007)

I read here occasionally, but I just got a new digital camera, so I thought I'd post a couple of pics. 

View attachment IMG_1980.JPG


View attachment IMG_1981.JPG


View attachment IMG_1982.JPG


View attachment IMG_1975.JPG


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 9, 2007)

*giggle*

yummy <3


----------



## skinnygrl (Apr 9, 2007)

:eat2: wow, THAT is nice!


----------



## GainTo260 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks, MEA & skinnygrl.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah what they said! :eat2: 

Great way to delurk...thanks for sharing the hot pics


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 22, 2007)

B-e-a-utiful.


----------



## GainTo260 (May 3, 2007)

Very kind, Banshee & Writer. Thanks.


----------



## nickyuk (May 4, 2007)

Wow, you looking very mmmm *blushes*


----------



## GainTo260 (May 7, 2007)

Thank you, Nicky.

I'm on another business trip, and I noticed that the XL shirt the company gave me really doesn't work very well for me. 

View attachment Smaller.jpg


----------



## GainTo260 (May 7, 2007)

By the way... where's a good place to eat near downtown Pittsburgh?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2007)

GainTo260 said:


> Thank you, Nicky.
> 
> I'm on another business trip, and I noticed that the XL shirt the company gave me really doesn't work very well for me.



*i think you are the perfect model for that shirt..YOU REALLY do it justice.....can i just say HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*:smitten:


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2007)

Mmmm there's nothing hotter for me than seeing a BHM wearing a tight shirt - it looks really sexy because of the material which doesn't give way. I wish I was that button...


----------



## GainTo260 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Angel and Mercedes.

But... doesn't anyone know a good place to fill this belly next time I'm in Pittsburgh?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2007)

Del's Restaurant on Liberty Avenue in Bloomfield.... FANTASTIC Italian food....






GainTo260 said:


> Thanks Angel and Mercedes.
> 
> But... doesn't anyone know a good place to fill this belly next time I'm in Pittsburgh?


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jun 3, 2007)

So hot, and my, my... your shirt is far, far too tight for you! :smitten:


----------



## GainTo260 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, Violet, and for your kind words, Lady Bella. 

I'm travelling again, and I always seem inspired to post pictures when I'm on the road. This time I'm in Kansas City. 

View attachment Photo-0077.jpg


View attachment Photo-0078.jpg


View attachment Photo-0080.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Aug 27, 2007)

Come to Tucson! :batting: 

You really are quite lovely - good job on creating such a physique :wubu:


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 29, 2007)

I like your shirt. The bit I like best though? The double chin!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmmmm... your looking very well fed  and I have an incredible thing for double chins, too


----------



## GainTo260 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks, Britannia, SnapDragon & Skinny_FFA! 

By the way, I'm headed to Boston on business... does anyone have a good recommendation for a guy with fast food tastes to fill this belly in the downtown area?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2007)

But what happened to your face?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.faneuilhallmarketplace.com/

about 150 places to eat, inside of one building.


----------



## Tracy (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW very nice:eat2:


----------



## Molly (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey nice fuzzy tummy, I'm liking that blue shirt of yours!


----------



## GainTo260 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd forgotten about Faneuil Hall -- sadly, my business trip has been switched from Boston to Washington DC.

So, same question, different city: anyone got good _filling_ places to eat in DC?

(and thanks for your kind words, Surlysomething, Tracy & Molly!)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 12, 2007)

GainTo260 said:


> I'd forgotten about Faneuil Hall -- sadly, my business trip has been switched from Boston to Washington DC.
> 
> So, same question, different city: anyone got good _filling_ places to eat in DC?
> 
> (and thanks for your kind words, Surlysomething, Tracy & Molly!)


*
when will you be here? I am a balti-moron..perhaps willing to show you a place or two to dine* :smitten:


----------



## GainTo260 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, Angel. I'm flying into DCA on Dec. 4, and staying until Saturday morning.


----------

